# Hmm What Scale



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

ok thinking about racing slot cars,what scale and why do u prefer that scale.i race rc cars so im not looking to dump a bunch of money i have already done that in rc.any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ho scale. More bang for the slotbuck. Plus you get to have lots in a lil space! :thumbsup:


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks anyone else???????


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

ho? any certain track is a four lane biggest they make?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Ho scale. More bang for the slotbuck. Plus you get to have lots in a lil space! :thumbsup:


I agree with JoeZ. There are some good AFX sets available on the market for under $200 if you look in the right places. The Super International and 4-Way Split have plenty enough track to make some really nice 4 lane layouts and include some really fast box stock cars.


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

i noticed the 4 lane doesnt have any lap counters.what does everyone use to count laps?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Fozzy--- there are basically 4 levels of tracks you can build or have built for you in ho. One is the assembled home set that you set up and take down with controllers and power that comes with it. The next level is to build a permanent or semi-permant layout with more power and better controllers, usually on a table of some sort.. The 3rd level is aftermarket big sections already in 4 - 8 lane configuration, then asesemble in semi or permanent form on a dedicated table. Max track would be an example of this. The 4th level is continuous rail routed track . This is a permanent table with a designed layout and usually good power and controllers used. Each level of commitment cost more. Brystal,TKO, Wizzard,and Bowman are examples of this type. Most permanent layouts have computer timing and counting. There are some mechanical and other methods used for the plastic temporaries.


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

looks like i have homework to do thanks


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think HO scale is the way to go. It needs less space. There are 6", 9", 12", 15" and I think even 18"( only one manufacturer I think) radius curves from certain store bought track sets. So you can bulid 2, 4, 6, or 8 lanes out of store bought box sets. HO cars are readily available and won't break the bank.
Enjoy and have fun


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If you decide to do the HO, go ahead and get two of the International sets from TOMY. That way you'll have enough track to do most setups and have enough power packs and power tracks to do individual lanes (with a mod to the power track pieces) and some cars that you could offer up on epay to recoup some costs. Then if you really like it, you can upgrade to a power supply and some better controllers. JMHO. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with going H.O., least expensive, most amount of track for the space, Tomy/Racemasters track will expand from 2-lane thru 4,6,8,&10 with stock box sets, varity of car available, can run other manufacture cars on track with no modificatins, new cars available from $10.00-up, most for around $20.00-$25.00.
I started with a small set consisting of a power pack, 2 push button controllers, 2 cars, 2-9"straights (1 being a treminal track) and 4-9" 1/4r turns to form a small oval and expanded from there. I was hooked.
When I recently got back into the hobby I started with a 4-lane International and a 4-Way Split (comes with lap counters).


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

*track*

hey ho just realized u live in brookston im there evryday do u have your own track???


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I thoroughly enjoyed running the 1/32 scale back when I did but even when I finally acquired a nice sized basement, there was no question I was going with HO. I grew up with that scale and already had numerous cars saved from childhood but the "bang for the buck" sentiment is the dominant reason for staying/going with HO scale.

As was mentioned previously (and same here), a computer helps run the timing/scoring system on my track.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fozzy767 said:


> i noticed the 4 lane doesnt have any lap counters.what does everyone use to count laps?


 
When we race here, we only run 3-5 lap heats so we can use our fiingers. That is except for Frank, he can only compete in the 3-4 lap heats. :drunk: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

HO HO HO... go HO!


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess my first question is, do you like die cast? 


HO is too small and lacks far to much detail. At least go buy your self a Scalextric 1/32 race set at start with that. You can buy a T2 and T3 set and have 4 lanes. A 16x8 area is all you need for a nice Scalextric 4 lane track, if you want 4 lanes. 

I like my slot cars to be functional models. HO scale will never offer the realistic racing or detail. I know someone is going to say "but Tomy has cars with interiors now". So what, they still look like toys. I am also not a fan of how the HO market has been ruined by these cheap imitations by Auto World. I started out collecting Aurora and racing T-jets. Now I would just rather build my own cars, no one can ever make a fake imitation of that. In 1/25 scale I can build a slot car of almost any car imaginable


I have changed my entire focus to drag racing 1/25 hard body cars on a commercial track, collecting 1/32 Nascar slot cars, scratch building 1/25 vintage Nascars for my Carrera track and commercial track racing Parma cars. I started racing HO in middle school but after I got a taste of model racing cars like the Scalextric offerings that just led to the other forms of larger scale model motor sport. Its a gateway drug.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

woah....so tell us how you really feel?

I don't think anyone put the BASH on larger scales. Entry level slot car sets in HO offer a lot of bang for the buck without needing a gymnasium for a decent layout. It is simply an easy way to get a newbe into this great hobby! 8x16? A lot of guys are lucky to have space for a door track. My 4 x16 table is all *I* had room for. Would that have given me a HALF-decent layout in 1/32? That would be sad.

Eventually I will make the move to a larger scale, but for now, I can still see the tiny parts and still hold a brush steady for the pinhead sized headlights. Slick and tiny details are amazing!

As for building any car we want? Many of us can do that too. The rest of us are simply still learning.
Do I like diecast? Sure I do! I like to take the dremel to them and create mold-masters!
Then I make a mold, pour in some resin and in a few minutes I have a new body that I can SHARE with my friends! That is what I like best, hey! :thumbsup:
Some guys like diecast so much that they motorize them!
It's all good, mate. Lets try not to overwhelm the new guys, yeah? :thumbsup:
There is room for all of us.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ok.. My turn..*

I understand the level of realism is incredible on the larger scales. I have seen a jaw dropping fully lighted 66 GTO who's picture is permanently burned into my mind. When I look at my tiny little Model motoring 66 GTO, I shake my head and ponder....how can I recreate that large scale realism??? Some day I will light that little GTO... head lights and tail lights.. It may not have an interior in it, but the sucker will light up!!! Now, what would I rather have??? The little GTO with a big track, or a big GTO to go around a small track??? I'll pass on the big one, and if I need something that big to look at, I'll light up a 1/24 model. This is my honest opinion. I realize that we're all different, and what some find appealing, some will find appalling. But let's keep it friendly!!! We all share a common goal!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey ho has detail...*

What Joez & UtherJoe said...

Here is an example of what you can do in ho scale. 










and this...










and this...










and this...










and this...



















and this...










and this...










This Black Jack and the Maroon 57 Panel were casted by me. If you had to cast a larger scale car you would be using waaaaaaaaaaaaay more material than ho scale bodies....waaaaaaaaaay more. Yeah I like to cast and share with my friends on HT also.

There are tons of great ho decals, rims, bodies etc...ho for me! Not saying the other scales are bad at all. Hey they are great also and even raced 1/32 for a while but, just took up to much space!

Also many small every day items can easily be transformed into nice bits and pieces of slot car builds at a low cost. (you want low cost then ho is the way to go)

Bob...Detail in ho is not a problem...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

wnovess99 said:


> I guess my first question is, do you like die cast?
> 
> 
> HO is too small and lacks far to much detail. At least go buy your self a Scalextric 1/32 race set at start with that. You can buy a T2 and T3 set and have 4 lanes. A 16x8 area is all you need for a nice Scalextric 4 lane track, if you want 4 lanes.
> ...


 


Different strokes for different folks, I guess. Glad you figured out what you like, but maybe chill with the HO bashing here. Or go bash on one of the 1/32-dedicated HO bashing sites littered around the net.

One point you have to agree on is you can have a heck of a lot more track in 8' x 16' with HO than you can in 1/32 (unless of course you want to run from one end of the table, do a u-turn, run to the other end of the table, do another u-turn in the opposite direction, repeat until nauseous, then follow a squiggle back to point A and go "Wow what a great track"). For a newbie to slot cars HO is a nice way to get a lot of track, and cars, for your slot dollars.

I dabble in 1/32 for the looks of the cars, and I have 1/43 just because, for what it's worth.

HO for life here.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well said, Doba!:thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

HO here as well, due to me growing up with them and them offering more layout in less space. That being said, the larger scales sure are pretty, if you have a big space, go for it, if not, HO is the way to go.

Plenty of room for all scales around here wnovess99, bashing just makes you look childish and doesn't help the new folks.

Any scale you pick you'll find lot's of help in these forums fozzy, I hope you enjoy whatever you decide on!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I like diecast too. I started with a collection of 1/18 scale street cars of the 50s and 60s about 7 years ago. When I became interested in NASCAR four seasons ago, I started building a collection of 1/24 stock cars. 

When I became interested in slot cars, I chose 1:64 because I could have a "larger" track with the space available to me. Not that I'm short on space, cause I know guys that would kill for the opportunity to have an 8x12 L shaped table like I have. But 1/32 is proportionally 4 times the size after you double the scale multidimensionally......does this count as 1/32 bashing? Just curious  Anyway, the smaller scale gives me a "longer" track. 

My point is......my reason for choosing a smaller slot car scale (size and space) had absolutely NOTHING to do with what I like about diecast (detail oriented models). I am proof that they CAN be mutually exclusive :wave:


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

You cant see an HO car once its 4-5 feet away from you..............its ridiculous. So what is the point of having a big track?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

wnovess99 said:


> You cant see an HO car once its 4-5 feet away from you..............its ridiculous. So what is the point of having a big track?


Dude, what's wrong with your eyes?



:tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> You cant see an HO car once its 4-5 feet away from you..............its ridiculous. So what is the point of having a big track?


I think these gentleman can see their cars just fine. 
I can see them too.
If I could not see them at 4 or 5 feet, I would visit my friendly neighborhood optometrist.:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Communications 101*

wnovess99;

Dude, do they not teach manners is Michigan? It is great to promote your favorite, scale, brand, type of racing, etc. In civilized society, this is done by pointing out the interesting and possibly unique aspects of your choice so another person will consider the merits of your proposal. I guess the days of attack politics have led to a decline in logical discussion. In any case, it is rude and uncool to build up your choice by tearing down the alternate options and portraying said options in a demeaning fashion. This shows immense disrespect for the people who happen to favor the alternate option. In other words, tell people why you like 1:32 or 1:25 without adding in that HO bites the big one and is for lame tardos.

Being nice does not add any extra cost.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have no idea what your talking about. I guess I will find a forum that is not HO.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about. I guess I will find a forum that is not HO.


That would probably be best for all of us, you're clearly trolling at this point..... My sympathies to whatever forum you land on.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*We now return to our reguarly scheduled program*



fozzy767 said:


> ok thinking about racing slot cars,what scale and why do u prefer that scale.i race rc cars so im not looking to dump a bunch of money i have already done that in rc.any thoughts would be appreciated


Let's go back to the original question. Greg Braun's site (link below) has a nice comparison section showing the merits of 1:64 (HO), 1:32, and 1:24 scale slot racing.

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ (click "HO or 1:32" button.) 

Actually, you now have four scales to choose from as several manufactures have released sets in 1:43 scale. At the present, the manufactures are treating this as an entry point to 1:32 or 1:24. Thus, the companies do not offer as full of a range of track options as they do in their primary offerings and the number of cars offered is smaller than what is offered in 1:32/1:24. However, this could change in the future.

How do you decide what is best for you? I would suggest you consider what is most important to you when you think of what makes racing fun. I have listed some features below. While I prefer HO myself, I have made an attempt to be objective in these coparisons.

*Cost* (Lowest to highest): 1:43, HO, 1:32 and 1:24

*Required space *(Lowest to highest): HO, 1:43, 1:32, 1:24

*Ready Made Scenery Accessories* (such as figures, buildings, etc.) (largest to lowest availability): 1:32, 1:24, then 1:43 & HO tied. Due to the current marketing for 1:43 slots, accessories of this nature are not offered. However, one can use figures made for 1:43 models (Pheonix, Denizen, Le Mans Miniatures, etc.). For HO, one has to find 1:72 figures and use true HO buildings. Scalextric and Carrera offer some really sweet stuff in the 1:32 scale. Of course, scratch building is an option for any scale.

*Detail*: I think 1:24 and 1:32 are tied for top honors here. 1:43 does not lead HO as much as the larger scale would allow once again due to marketing descisions. Tomy in particular are trying to address this area in HO. In the end, size does matter when it comes to incorporating detail into a model.

*Modification Options*: This is a free for all. Every scale has some unique opportunities for a racer to make custom cars. 1:24 and 1:32 have readily available plastic kits that can be adapted to a slot chassis. In 1:43, there are a large number of cottage industry companies that make resin static models. These can be slotitized. In HO, there is a cottage industry that makes resin bodies just for slot cars. Clear bodies made from lexan (and other materials) are available in all scales as are nice after market decals. 

One could go on but this should give you some basic ideas to consider. You may have noted that each scale has passionate followers. Why do I prefer HO? I have three reasons. Cost and space requirements are prime considerations for me. Beyond that, I started in HO over 40 years ago and it is just comfortable for me.

Good luck and welcome to the slot racing hobby.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I miss all the fun!

I'd much rather bash 1/24 er 1/25 till it's pulverized pony burgers...but if Russ sez we gotta behave, I guess I'll fall in line.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yeah...it's just too bad you cant get any serious level of detail in HO...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*yeah but Crimmy...*



Crimnick said:


> Yeah...it's just too bad you cant get any serious level of detail in HO


The HO scale roses are obviously infested with HO scale aphids and what's with the 2 HO mechanics? Clearly BOTH are in need of HO haircuts. It's a shame that a little more effort towards realism was not put forth here..... _"Serious"_ is such a subjective word.  nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This thread seems to pop up periodically and with the same outcome. What's amazing though is that the answer to the question addresses a moot point because the differences between the various scales of slot cars is blatantly obvious and easily quantifiable. Beyond the obvious physical differences in track sizes and car sizes the qualitative attributes of each scale are comparable, you have high quality and low quality renditions of the models at each scale and you have "dump it out of the box and snap it together" to "protracted labor of love in miniature" quality and detail on the tracks. 

What you want get out of the hobby is completely up to you to decide. The size of the cars does not matter. Whether it's something you do in the off season to keep you occupied, or something that provides relief from the daily stress inducers, or something to be shared with family and friends, both long time friends and new ones you'll meet through the hobby, it's something that you'll do for pleasure. 

Drawing on other people's opinions about what they get out of the hobby is only going to go so far, to go the full distance you have to try it for yourself and find where you want to play. Plus, when you ask for other people's opinions you are bound to get some noise mixed in with the signal, so you have to apply your own judgment and insight. Always beware of opinions that present only one perspective at the exclusion of, or worse yet, denouncement of, all others. Those are the kinds of opinions that result in the launching of Scuds, jihads, and protracted warfare that extends across generations. 

In the grand scheme of things slot cars related, what you will spend over the lifetime of a lifetime hobby, like slot cars, makes it entirely justified to go out and buy a set in each scale you think you might like and play around with it for a while. Whichever one captivates you and inspires your imagination is the one that you will probably want to spend a lot more time and investment on. The other one or two can be given away to some kids or sold on E-Bay. Or, like me, you'll decide you like them all and keep them all.

Good luck and happy slotting!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about. I guess I will find a forum that is not HO.


Sadly (for you) that won't do you any good. If you are capable of making a crass statement about not being able to see a 3'' long car at 5' away, you are likely to make similarly odd points wherever you go, and alienate yourself all over again.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

wnovess99 said:


> You cant see an HO car once its 4-5 feet away from you..............its ridiculous. So what is the point of having a big track?



Who can't?  

I know you can't possibly mean me, cause I can see just fine


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I cant believe you guys don't have vision problems with these cars on a 20 foot long track. Your all just being hard headed and wont admit the truth.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There is a disabled guy in Derby, in his 60s, who can see the HO cars just fine at the end of a really long straight at 2am when has not slept for 18 hours or more.

I think you must be on a wind up.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

wnovess99 said:


> I cant believe you guys don't have vision problems with these cars on a 20 foot long track. Your all just being hard headed and wont admit the truth.


Now I'm a liar..................

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> There is a guy in Derby, in his 60s, who can see the HO cars just fine at the end of a really long straight at 2am when has not slept for 18 hours or more.


I believe said "really long straight" is well in excess of 5 feet in length. How long is the Mulsane straight on the 24 Hueres du Mans track in Derby, Deane? Or better yet, what is the farthest point on the track from the driver's stand?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I would say that at times one must be 60-70ft from the car, as it turns into the Mulsanne turn (pretty tight) at the end of Des Hunaudières. Do-able, if not easy, and for C-grade drivers like myself it is not uncommon to only get the turn perfect 4-5 times per hour  You know when you have though, it is quite a rush.....

How far from the car you are of course depends on which lane of course as lane 8 will be a 18'' or so further way than lane one, and you will be standing in a different location on the rostrum (which is elevated about 4'6'').

The guy on here talking about 5', sound like he would struggle to see a 1/32nd car at that distance.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

wnovess99 said:


> I cant believe you guys don't have vision problems with these cars on a 20 foot long track. Your all just being hard headed and wont admit the truth.


Actually...we're a secret guild of weavers.....the secret to seeing the cars is getting your heart rate up and pumping adrenalin hard into your system...

If you think seeing a 3" car at 5 feet is hard...try hitting a moving target a quarter mile away...

When you can curve a bullet in flight...you can be one of us...

We are racers of fate....join us...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Note: I hereby denounce my previos attempts to be civil and logical. The following is from the heart not the head.

I have been to a number of forums over the past few years and it wasn't until I discovered Hobby Talk that I felt "at home". All of the other boards that I joined focused on the larger scales of slot car racing and quite frankly, the members had an overbearing disdane for anything smaller than their chosen scale. In most cases, HO was "right out" as my English ancestors would say.

In general, this forum is highly tolerant of all scales. While many enjoy HO and are fiercely proud of it, we do not justify our beliefs by ridiculing the other scales. In fact, we usually try to learn form them especally when it comes to suggesting what the HO manufactureres could offer such as turn approns and figure sets. When there is discord regarding scale, it is some what ironic that the scorce of the ire is a practitioner of larger scale racing. Somebody even posted a quote from a 1:32 mfg along the lines of "HO and 1:43 are a good starting point for kids until they grow into the propper scale which of course is 1:32". 

It makes me wonder if there is an inherent arrogance that goes along with running larger scale stuff. I know that several of us run more than one scale and this attitude does not appear in these people. I sense that most of you are as tired of theis attitude as I am given the responses to this most recent case of bashing. If we were an unique ethic or religius group, this sort of treatment would qualify as a hate crime. But we're just HO slot heads and we have to live with continuous crap from our larger scale "brothers". 

Merry Christmas to you all regardless of your choice of scale.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*The Humanity*

Please go to the threads listed below to see the "toy like nature" of HO tracks.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239300

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238899

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239175

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238347

Yes, this is enough to force me to drink myself onto a stupor to run, for at least a moment, from the utter travesty of scale that is HO slot racing. If there was only a way for track and cars to have something barely resembling "real" appearace, we would not deserve to be the butt of slot car humor when the big boys play with proper scales. I guess I'll sell everthing and go into Thomas the Tank Engine wooden sets.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

If you want my BRUTALITY honest opinion, NO scale can beat 1/1. NOTHING on earth can top the detailing and the realism. I love racing! Unfortunatly, I am not wealthy enough to indulge myself on this scale. I don't let that stop me. In fact, I dive as deep into racing as my budget allows. Next best option, (in MY opinion) is slot car racing. I go with what I can realistically afford, satisfies my needs, and wants. I go with what floats MY boat!
P.S. To date, I have NEVER put down Steve McQueen or Paul Newman because they could afford it. Though, I must admit I have envied them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Larger scale users...BUSTED!!!*

We interrupt your regularly scheduled program to bring you this important bulletin............

Thanks to new "hidden camera" technology, and the use of spy satellite technology, we have managed to uncover some "closet" large scale users who would never admit to their using them!!! The level of detail of these large scale cars is the obvious draw here....

Spotted in the Dallas/Fort Worth, TX area... Don't look like a TYCO..but who knows..










A recent discovery in the Staten Island, NY area... Looks like a 55 Chevy fan...BIG TIME!!!











This one was seen cruising the streets around Port Townsend, Wa on one of the warmer days this month!!!!










It just goes to show... Even when you think you are sure you know your friends, there's always some dark secret hiding in their closet..or garage.. or basement!!!

We now to return to your program, already in progress.....


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

OK Slotcarman, busted, I confess, I own one myself, not restored though.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a red Mustang back in the day.. I was always swiping my little brothers bottle so I could drink and drive!!! He had a plastic, foot powered Batman car with no steering and he could never catch me!! Hehehehehehe!!!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine is 50's something, blue, -w- peddal power, still has a Pittsburg Pirate's decal from the day, real Detroit iron. I've been a hot rodder since I could walk. Some thing you never out grow. I encourage everyone to "Grow Up, Not Old"


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Good thread with many interesting points. My slot car room is 24 x 13, when I sold my 6-lane Tomy layout 1/32nd scale was an option. Although, my track manager was of the opinion for a sectional, wide screen tv and exercise equipment, but that would be a topic for another thread. I was looking for a change from fast-inline magnet racing. The lure of 1/32nd scale was not only detail but also the slower speeds. IMHO a terrific addition to HO is low voltage inline brass weighted chassis for a change of pace. I feel racing parity is easier to achieve in HO as compared to larger scales. Detailed Lexan bodies have been available but latest offerings by Dash and Tomy have put a new spin on HO scale hard body racing. I now await the arrival of my new 6-lane HO layout with wider lane spacing. 

I would like to wish all fellow slotters, regardless of scale preference, 
A JOYOUS HOLIDAY SEASON AND A HAPPY HEALTHY NEW YEAR!!! 

All the best, :thumbsup:

Dominick


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You know, I can understand the highbrow view of 1:32 SLOT CAR modellers looking down on "HO" scale. Larger canvas is easier to paint, detail and apply decals to, except that hardly anybody needs to do that because 95% come finished. And it is much easier to work correct body dimensions around a small motor and a variable chassis. 

Funny how model railroading is just the opposite - HO, N and Z are much more popular for attaining realism. But I guess that is because small scale scenery and track layouts must be *built* instead of bought, and made to a much higher level of precision..... Like a Tag Heuer chronograph vs. a bedside alarm clock. 

HO Racer is dead on in my view - if you race a car and a wreck means a risk of personal injury or large financial loss, it is a sport. If you wreck a car and it means you have to order another front wing for your Scaley F1, it is a game. One can take it as seriously as one wants, and raise the stakes by wager or prize - it is still a game. The modeling is serious fun and friendly competition, and the crafters on this forum are as fine as anyone, anywhere. 

Poor wnovess99. Imagine, almost-grown men anonymously trolling about inciting virtual rage, ranting about how much better their large plastic toys are than the "little boy size" is RICH (and your business is making stickers for little toy cars? How nice.) and I have marvelled at the ridiculous irony of it. Slot cars can be serious good fun in all sizes and scales, modelled, customized, restored or raced. It is all for fun, after all, in whatever size one chooses to indulge one's spare time and creative energy. 

The creativity and application of knowledge is what makes this forum (and most of the discussions of "HO" scale cars here) such a joy to behold. Much of the time I fall into the role of collector and more cleaner-upper and parts replacer than restorer - but there is way, way more talent displayed here, far more than merely running cool replica graphics off on a computer and making decals out of them. 

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas, and is looking forward to better ones ahead!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yeah Bob, agreed!*

...I never seem to be able to get a lick of detail into any of my builds. 










*Get real!*

The notion that ANY scale offers any REAL advantage over another is preposterous. It is simply a matter of trade offs and compromises relative to your individual taste, space.... and god forbid I should mention skill level in todays PC atmosphere, but it plays a big role in what you do and what you percieve can be done.

*The throw down* 

Some years ago a big scale builder suggested (he was very nice about it) that properly slung HO street rods couldnt be built with any accuracy or detail due to the working scale constraints. Whatever dude!? Dont quit yer day job! 

*Guess I showed him!*

The point being that narrow minded views can both irritate and inspire. The birth of my brass rats might never have been without an irritant. I love building them and running them....are they every ones cup of tea? Duh....no!

"Well Bill ya know they arent really true HO, they are 1/64!"

"Yeah but! Regular HO aint really HO anyway...is it? "Now run along and go play with yer pretend weel wacing cahs!"

HO Racer and Splitposter are dead on the nut!










With modern technology the sky is the limit with regard to tools, raw materials, and graphic elements. I admit openly that I steal from the big scale tards, I steal from everything I see and try to incorporate it into my craft. 

Since joining HT I am reminded almost daily that darn near anything is possible and that there is always more than one way to skin a cat. Has there ever been a question or predicament that wasnt answered or a solution proffered? (This question was presented rethorically in context, however it is a valid query....can ya name the instance?) Our collective knowledge is staggering and the membership never ceases to blow me away with their added dedication and kindness. You WILL get the extra mile at HT...it's not an option....it's factory installed. The harsh reality is that we are dinosaurs in a flickering hobby whatever scale you choose. Yes HT is "tiny car" heavy forumwise and other boards are bodaciously big scale while the 'lil car portion of their regularly scheduled progamming is a ghost town. 

Some of us are lucky and find our niche right away and the correct forum to set up camp (sound of Bill knocking wood thrice). We have heard tales from our membership about cyber wandering aimlessly until lighting at HT. I'd like to think that Nova SS meant nothing nasty by his observations and that we can commute his death sentence to slotcars for life. Kinda makes me giggle that he came on the lil car board and kicked us in the nads.....LOLOLOLOLOL!

His cars are straight, accurate and well executed. I will most certainly steal from him as well! Rather than drawing and quartering him for his strong views and blunt delivery let's encourage him to continue posting his craft. Perhaps developing a larger big scale group of slot tards to complement our already large group of small scale slot-tards. Just as many of us have sought refuge from board wars, and chronic "nit pickery" perhaps this guy needs a place to hang his shingle as well.

*Survey says! How high is up?*

The correct answer to "Hmmmmmmmm what scale?" is of course...
another question, because it is a trick question that can only be answered by first filling out a breif questionare. 

a. what scale do YOU like?
b. how much space do YOU have?
c. how much disposable income do YOU have?
d. WHO will be running these cars?

Selecting scale is like buying a shoe...does it fit me?....and how far can I hoof it?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You need to stop passing off 1/32's as HO in your pictures....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha! Crim! I promise to stop. It's my new years resolution

You got a long memory....dont you?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> You got a long memory....dont you?


Yes...both a blessing and a curse...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ich bin ein Schlitzauto-Kopf!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

resinmonger, I plead ignorance. Are you speaking Hut, German, or What?


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

fozzy767, At present I have a 2-lane track set up on the floor in one of my bedrooms. I'm planning to build a table for my garage big enough for a 4-lane track.


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

well heres my take on it...
i have raced slot cars for 8 years at a 1/24th scale raceway, won several championships in several different classses ranging anywhere from nascar, formula one, sprint cars, 1960 stock cars,can am cars..wing cars the list goes on and on...i have raced 1/32nd and yes ho scale, the speed and reaction timing for each class and each scale are different and thats the fun, when i started racing ho scale, my reaction time and skill carried right over into the Big scale cars, i feel that each one has thier advantages and disadvatages...i enjoy racing at raceways due to the family like atmosphere and competition and events being held, but of course racing in someones basement messing around is juss as fun, it all depends on what you enjoy, im a racer at heart and i like the skill it takes to be able to drive ANY type of slot car at ANY scale, the truest slot car racers can race the wheels off any type of slot car, that is rare to find and have only found a handful of people who can do that, 

if you want to have a raceway in your own basement HO is the way to go...if your lucky enough to have a raceway near you...then 1/24th is the most fun you can have....strap urself into a group 12 or if you want B***s to the wall speed and some money burnin a hole in your pocket buy a "Open" wing car and tear around a 155ft king track in less then 2 seconds a lap!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> resinmonger, I plead ignorance. Are you speaking Hut, German, or What?


Resinmonger was trying to paraphrase President JFK's speach on June 26, 1963 in Berlin in the Federal Republic of Germany (AKA West Germany). JFK was speaking of the Free World's solidarity with Berlin which had been cut off from the rest of West Germany by the Belin Wall and around 20 Soviet Armored and Mechanised Divisions. (To put this into context, the maximum size of our entire post-WWII Army was 16 divisions.) He said he was proud to say "Ich bin ein Berliner." This means "I am a Berliner" (as in a resident of Berlin not a jelly doughnut as urban legend would have us believe). I was using my minimal German skill to say "I am a slot car head - Ich bin ein Schlitzauto-Kopf. I get too wrapped up in history. Anyway, here is JFK's speach:

http://www.historyplace.com/speeches/berliner.htm

He was calling to the end of Soviet occupation of Eastern Europe and for the reunification of Germany. Around 36 years later, these events occured. These were very radical concepts at the time - the Soviets sure as hell didn't want to give up Eastern Europe and much of the world feared a united Germany. President Kennedy was assaninated less than five months later - on November 22, 1963. He didn't get to see his dream reach fruition. 

In my frustration over ever recurring rounds of "my scale is cool - yours is lameo", I was trying to channel a feeling of solidarity that we are all slot heads, that our love of the hobby should be bigger than our love of our chosen scale and that we should tolerate each others' different approaches to the hobby. Of course, this is probably a radical concept to some slotters.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

resinmonger, As a "history buff" myself, I thank you for the lesson. I believe ALL slot heads would better serve the hobby by promoting all scales. For instance, I love slotcars, there are many scales, for instance, 1/24th, 1/32nd, 1/43rd, and H.O. (1/87th-1/64th). (Please forgive me if I left anyone out. It is NOT intentional.) Try them ALL and become involved in the scale "YOU" perfer. My favorite scale is ____! The bickering between which scale is better sounds like inner branch rivialry between ARMY, Navy,Air Force, Marines, and the Coast Guard personel arguing which branch is better. ALL branches are mission specific, designed to mesh together as a unified force (A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link). They are ALL ONE IN THE SAME, GI"s! WE ARE ALL SLOT HEADS!!! United we stand, divided we fall. (NEWS FLASH, for the record, 12/27/08, Brookston, IN., high temp. for the day, 68 degrees F.!, Kokomo,IN., high temp. for the day, 64 degrees F.!)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Well said, HORacer. All we are saying is give slot cars a chance!


----------

